# Coding Job Hiring Practices



## Deb Sue (Nov 17, 2015)

I graduated in 2013 and was certified in December 2013 as a CPC-A Medical Coder. Also completed ICD-10 training.  In March 2014 I retired after 30 years of state government employment in Iowa.  At that time I began working for a hospital in Des Moines to get my "foot in the door" so that I could eventually get hired as a medical coder. I've done some "minor coding" for the trauma registry.  I also have 10 years of experience as a medical transcriptionist which I did part-time from home for a county hospital.  To this date, I have not been able to secure a coding job.  I am very disillusioned with the talk out there that "medical coders are in short supply and needed".  I have applied for 7 coding positions that became available within the hospital I work in - and every one of them said 'thanks, but no thanks', because I did not have experience.  I have applied for at least a dozen outside positions,  and with smaller hospitals and received the same answer.  I have even gone through a referral company, that came back and said I didn't have enough experience.  IS THIS THE ONLY THINGS CODING DEPARTMENTS/COMPANIES LOOK AT????  Just "experience?????"  Never mind the education in ICD-9, ICD-10, ICD-PCS, HCPS, HIPAA and all the other education in anatomy, physiology, terminology, human disease, etc. that we take to prepare for medical coding?  It's always "lack of experience!!!"  What else do I need to do besides "Keep applying?"  We have had the same Medical Coder position open in this hospital since September 1.  However, I cannot reapply for it, because I have already applied and was rejected.   I don't understand.  Does anyone else feel this frustration.  I'm sorry I ever retired from my state government job at this point.  I wish people didn't talk up the idea that medical coders are in demand.....because we're not, really!!

SO DISAPPOINTED and DISILLUSIONED....


----------



## LGauna907 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there. I feel your pain. I completed my coding education and received my diploma September 6th. I used to work as a medical transcriptionist for 5 years before my position ended at the hospital I worked for. I decided to change careers and go back to school to become a coder and throughout my schooling remained in contact with the HIM director of the hospital who encouraged me to finish my schooling and apply when a coding position opened. I live in a remote/rural area so there aren't a lot of medical facilities except the one I worked for in driving distance for me. Right after I finished school, several (and I mean 10 or so positions) opened up for entry level coding at the clinic level which I got an interview, but was also rejected. I was told I didn't need experience or a credential and you would think that since I still had a good relationship with the hiring manager and with my prior experience as a transcriptionist that would help me get my foot in the door, because they say it's not what you know, it's who you know, right? I thought it was a no-brainer that I would get one of the positions.  I do not have my CPC-A yet (I failed the test the first time), so I have no credential and no experience. Now I feel like I shouldn't have gone to school for coding because in my area, it seems impossible to get hired as a coder. What I did was apply for about 8 other positions for the hospital including housekeeping to get my foot in the door and I have not heard a word about any of my applications except that they are all still in review and the positions are all still open 6 weeks later. I feel like they refuse to hire me now for anything and I am very frustrated. I had to resort to getting a job as a server to pay bills and at my age is hard on my body. I hadn't realized while taking my schooling that it would be this hard to get a coding job. Even if I get my CPC-A in the next few months, it doesn't replace the fact that I have no experience. It seems nobody will hire you without experience but nobody will let you get experience either. You can't win for losing. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out there who is having trouble landing a coding job.


----------



## Deb Sue (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, we are in the same boat apparently.  Living in the rural Midwest has not been favorable for me when it comes to getting a medical coding job.  You are having all of the same problems I am going through.  It seems to me I wasted my time taking the medical coding training and even becoming certified.  I feel like the CPC credential isn't good enough, now we need also the CCS credential.  That has been my goal (CCS credential), but with the bad luck even getting a job with a CPC credential, I'm thinking "What good will it do to get the CCS credential if I don't have EXPERIENCE?!?!"  What good would a "specialty credential do?"  I've dumped a lot of money into buying the coding books every year trying to stay up-to-date on changes, etc., and so often wish I hadn't bothered.  Thankfully, my job here allows me to have time to sit and review my coding books, but, so what?  You are right --- It's not "what you know" - It's "who you know".  I've contacted all 3 hiring managers in our hospital's corporation, and all 3 of them just said "keep applying".  It's maddening for me, when I see the SAME position posted for 3 months and yet I've been disqualified because they say "no experience", and I can't reapply.  I am really, really struggling with this issue.


----------



## gmdela (Nov 17, 2015)

I am in the same boat.  I have been in the medical field for 21 years as a Medical Assistant and received my Coding certificate in 2012 December.  I have applied to at least a dozen or more jobs.  I always hear the same thing.  I do not have the 2-3 years experience that is needed.  How do we get the experience if no one will hire us and give us a chance.  Very disappointed in this field.  I was a Medical Assistant in many different practices over the last 21 years but that does not count as experience even though I know i could code anything they put in front of me.   Am at the end of my rope and don't know what to do or where to go to get a  job anymore.   I got my ICD-10 certificate through AAPC and all but still not one job offer.  Makes me want to just give up the 3 years of school and all the money I have put into the AAPC for memberships and CEU's.  Good Luck on your job hunt....Hopefully we both will find an office willing to give an apprentice a chance and see what we really can do

Gayle DeLano, CPC-A


----------



## dwayers (Nov 17, 2015)

I can relate to all of you! The reality is that we went back to school to get certified into this 'great" field- for what? I too have been certified since 2013 and after several interviews get thanks but no thanks...we hired someone with more experience! I even went on an interview for a customer service billing position at my local hospital.  Well, it has been four weeks with no word! I too am so tired! I would just like to prove to someone that I am knowledgeable and would like to work again!  Thanks for letting me vent too! I wish you all the best of luck, and as everyone tells me, keep your chin up. But the reality is that we all need jobs in order to make a living- no matter how much education we have!
Debbie Ayers-CPC-A


----------



## RLIEN1968 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Remote Medical Coding Positions*

Have you searched for remote coding positions?  3M is hiring for remote coders to work from home as IC (independent contractors) and there are temp agencies out there looking too.  If you go to the 3M career page & search for Subject Matter Expert my supervisor indicated this is for the coding positions they have available.  Volt Workforce is another company that hires independent contractors (remote coders) to work coding at 3M.  I've worked for Volt for almost 2 years now coding for 3M & I absolutely love it!

Right now they are especially in need of radiology & IR coders.

Let me know if I can help further!  Good luck!

Renee


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 18, 2015)

*Coder focused job board*

Hopefully we will be able to help.

Within the next month CodersDirect.com is opening their job boards. This will be a free service to both employers and coders. 

CodersDirect.com has extensive contacts with hospitals, recruiters and consulting companies, we will be encouraging employers to post coder specific jobs. Employers won't have to pay websites for the privilege of posting jobs. Our process will encourage more employer participation and will result in greater opportunities for coders. Also, coders can elect to be notified of all new job postings as they occur through Twitter.

The format of our board will be unlike anything you currently see on the internet and will only focus on coders. 

Hold on, help is on the way.

Mark
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------

